# Tug Lounge?



## Jaybee (Jun 23, 2005)

Why did the Tug Lounge wind up in the basement?  It's one of the more popular boards, so why isn't it further up?  
I like the new format, but the feel of the place seems very different.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 23, 2005)

Jean  it must be because of all the lowlife that hangs out in the Lounge.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 23, 2005)

The place hasn't been the same since they stopped serving coffee and changed the Café into a Lounge 

Fern


----------



## KauaiMark (Jun 24, 2005)

*Problem solved...*

Just mount your monitor upside down and then the "lounge" will be on top!


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 24, 2005)

Fern Modena said:
			
		

> The place hasn't been the same since they stopped serving coffee and changed the Café into a Lounge
> 
> Fern


It's a lot more comfy as a lounge, non of those hard plastic chairs


----------



## Keitht (Jun 24, 2005)

The site is about timeshare so it seems logical to me that the sections directly related to timeshare are the first to be seen.  The Lounge is fun but its only relevance to the board is to stop people posting irrelevant stuff in other areas.


----------



## grest (Jun 24, 2005)

Keith, your reply is logical.  However, the lounge is still my favorite board, and it doesn't seem right that it's in the basement....
Connie


----------



## JoAnn (Jun 24, 2005)

.....or maybe they saved the BEST for later


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 24, 2005)

grest said:
			
		

> However, the lounge is still my favorite board, and it doesn't seem right that it's in the basement....
> Connie


I solve the problem of 'being in the    basement' by bookmarking the Lounge as my 'starter' page for TUG   under my favorites.
It's where I go to FIRST........


----------



## grest (Jun 24, 2005)

GrayFal said:
			
		

> I solve the problem of 'being in the    basement' by bookmarking the Lounge as my 'starter' page for TUG   under my favorites.
> It's where I go to FIRST........


 
Well aren't you smart!!  Always learning new things at TUG...
Connie


----------



## Jaybee (Jun 24, 2005)

That is a very clever idea.  Thank you, and thanks for all the other clever, and funky answers, too.  I tried turning my monitor upside down, but it didn't work. I'm SO disappointed...  




			
				GrayFal said:
			
		

> I solve the problem of 'being in the    basement' by bookmarking the Lounge as my 'starter' page for TUG   under my favorites.
> It's where I go to FIRST........


----------



## RDB (Jun 24, 2005)

*Stay Upright*



			
				KauaiMark said:
			
		

> Just mount your monitor upside down and then the "lounge" will be on top!


*That only works if she stays upright!*  

RDB, formerly Beebe


----------



## Sydney (Jun 24, 2005)

Jaybee said:
			
		

> That is a very clever idea.  Thank you, and thanks for all the other clever, and funky answers, too.  I tried turning my monitor upside down, but it didn't work. I'm SO disappointed...


That only works if you can read and type upside-down just as well as right-way-up. My problem is that I can read upside down fine but have trouble typing at the best of times.   

Syd


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 25, 2005)

Sydney said:
			
		

> That only works if you can read and type upside-down just as well as right-way-up. My problem is that I can read upside down fine but have trouble typing at the best of times.
> 
> Syd


But, but, but ....

Since you're down under, shouldn't site show up on your monitor with the Lounge on the top and the BBS forums on the bottom???


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 25, 2005)

*It Moved*

Maybe the Lounge was moved.  But Fern's Café has decided to reopen, after finding a suitable new location.  It's redecorated, with new furniture, including some comfy rockers, case you want to "rock a spell" while you're there.  

You can find the new Café here

There's also a link in my .sig below.  Hope to see you there!


----------



## grest (Jun 26, 2005)

Fern Modena said:
			
		

> Maybe the Lounge was moved.  But Fern's Café has decided to reopen, after finding a suitable new location.  It's redecorated, with new furniture, including some comfy rockers, case you want to "rock a spell" while you're there.
> 
> You can find the new Café here
> 
> There's also a link in my .sig below.  Hope to see you there!


Yippee!
Connie


----------

